# Tip Sign



## theprophet1233 (Dec 16, 2016)

I put a tip sign in my father in law's vehicle and he's seen a huge uptick in the amount of tips he has earned. Prior to the tip sign he earned about $5 for every 100 rides. Since the tip sign he's earning over $100 in tips for every 100 rides. He drives in Los Angeles and does this full time. I would definitely recommend all drivers to put tip signs in their cars to subtly encourage passengers to tip them. And please don't put up a janky sign. They're embarrassing. Instead grab one from https://getubertipsign.com and start earning more.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Theres a forum devoted to tip signs on this site.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Here's my tip sign and it's been highly effective so far...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/slideshow-app-for-android.132681/


----------

